# Alyson Hannigan trashes DTV DVR on Ellen Show



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

TiVo got lots of free air time on Ellen's show Monday Feb 20.

First, Penny Marshall talked about having three TiVo's in her bedroom, and later Alyson Hannigan (American Pie) complained that her DirecTiVo died and was replaced with a non-TiVo box labeled "DVR". No little guy, no TiVo menus, etc.

Good PR to educate the masses that any DVR is NOT a TiVo.


----------



## jtb (Nov 20, 2002)

Let the DTV bashing begin.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

You can't pay for press like that.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> You can't pay for press like that.


TiVo picked it up for their own blog

-Roll


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm rather surprised she doesn't have HD.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

I love Alyson Hannigan


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

Wonder if the TiVo co. will still be allowed to sell a dual tuner unit like the R-10 that works with DirecTV after the breakup of the partnership/contract?

Still looks like a win/win for both companys if they do.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I heard that on the other forum(the one we can talk about DBSTALK). But I don't want to be called a FANBOY anymore so NO DIGG. Oh wait wrong site.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

sschwart said:


> I love Alyson Hannigan


Please stay on topic.  For those who can't stay on topic lookie here at Alyson Hannigan.

I actually don't think the ship has sailed yet as far as DTivo goes. The anger is building against the R15 and could increase churn at D* to the point where they may pull the plug and go back to Tivo. WTG Alyson!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for jimspence for directing me to the show in the spotting thread. Turns out since i turned on suggestions for disk space, ellen recorded yesterday by itself. Was great seeing AH's love for tivo and the little guy.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I believe that is the #1 reason suggestions are not on the MODEL we can't TALK about. They don't want accidents to be recorded that may in turn harm them. heheh


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Matt9876 said:


> Wonder if the TiVo co. will still be allowed to sell a dual tuner unit like the R-10 that works with DirecTV after the breakup of the partnership/contract?
> 
> Still looks like a win/win for both companys if they do.


Not possible, as Directv must give their blessing to any company wanting to build a receiver for them, and that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Kaley (Feb 17, 2006)

sschwart said:


> I love Alyson Hannigan


I do too!!!


----------



## Rax (Jun 11, 2002)

People care what they think?


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Rax said:


> People care what they think?


Yes. Women do.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I third (or fourth) the love for Alyson. Shame her hubby is so nice, I can't even wish for her to leave him for me


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

View the video of her bashing here and Penny Marshall on Tivo as well.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> You can't pay for press like that.


I bet you can.  And I wouldn't be surprised if they did.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

"and now I'm DVRing' Funnnyyyy


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

So let me get this I am going to listen to a 3rd rate Ho who was on a 3rd rate movie telling me not to get a DIRECTV Dvr??!!!! give me a break   




If you don't like the DIRECTV Dvr get a DIRECTV TIVO no need to bash the DIRECTV Dvr.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

3rd rate? She's actually currently on a very successful TV show.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

lee espinoza said:


> So let me get this I am going to listen to a 3rd rate Ho who was on a 3rd rate movie telling me not to get a DIRECTV Dvr??!!!! give me a break
> 
> If you don't like the DIRECTV Dvr get a DIRECTV TIVO no need to bash the DIRECTV Dvr.


LOL! 

Because Buffy wasn't watched by millions either.

I won't even mention your ridiculous sig!

To keep this somewhat ontopic....funny clip. WTG AH.

And the #1 people should actually listen to her about this is......

...that she's RIGHT.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

sschwart said:


> I love Alyson Hannigan


 Me too! She was so cute in the american pie movies!


----------



## ronbo (Jan 21, 2002)

lee espinoza said:


> So let me get this I am going to listen to a 3rd rate Ho who was on a 3rd rate movie telling me not to get a DIRECTV Dvr??!!!! give me a break
> 
> If you don't like the DIRECTV Dvr get a DIRECTV TIVO no need to bash the DIRECTV Dvr.


Until I see your spread in FHM/Stuff/Maxim, etc., I'm listening to the readhead.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

ronbo said:


> Until I see your spread in FHM/Stuff/Maxim, etc., I'm listening to the readhead.


Good point


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

swizzlest said:


> LOL!
> 
> Because Buffy wasn't watched by millions either.
> 
> ...


Yup Too bad she didn't say and by the way its NOT Dish network. Since there are only 2 sat companies it wouldn't be hard to figure out who it is. Wow this is a great idea. A Directivo telethon. lets get all the celebs that have D* including Jerry Lewis. Raise like a billion dollars and buy Directv from rupert. Than merge it with tivo and create "The Tivo satellite company!"


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm in!!! :up:


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Well thats three. Billy bob boy, Steelersfan and Alyson Hannigan!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Alyson,
if you're reading this, you can GET a Tivo that REALLY iS a TIVO..
call up DTV and tell them this "DVR" sucks and you want a TIVO!


----------



## DZB (Feb 13, 2006)

What is really funny about the tivo blog is the following:

_This episode airs at 3:00pm PST this afternoon. If you'd like to schedule it, you can do so from the comfort of your computer by clicking here. _

Even when Tivo sends her a replacement she wont be-able to do this. Perhaps she could complain about that.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

i never heard of her before, but go alyson!!!!!!!!!

folks, we have our spokesperson.

and oh btw, what a bod!


----------



## 74opus (Jul 13, 2004)

tall1 said:


> Please stay on topic.  For those who can't stay on topic lookie here at Alyson Hannigan. WTG Alyson!


I Refuse to look at those pictures.....

I Refuse to look at those pictures....

I Refuse to look at those pictures....

I like those pictures and her TiVo comments !!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Well thats three. Billy bob boy, Steelersfan and Alyson Hannigan!


Did someone say "3"?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Alyson! I will give you one of mine! PM me.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

vigfoot said:


> and oh btw, what a bod!


I like Alyson and have enjoyed a lot of her work. I also thought the Ellen clip was pretty funny and right on the mark.

However, the pics of her that are posted in this thread might set a new record for the amount of airbrushing. IRL, she's never going to win any beauty/body contests.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

She's the "girl next door" type. Do a Google search on her name and you can find a lot of better pictures of her. 

BTW, her husband Alexis will be a guest start on "How I met Your Mother".

And on a related subject. Freddie Prinze Jr said that his wife will be a guest star on his show.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

That talk show repeats a week later on one of those Women's channels (Oxygen or Lifetime), in case anybody wants to see the show....


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Yup Too bad she didn't say and by the way its NOT Dish network. Since there are only 2 sat companies it wouldn't be hard to figure out who it is. Wow this is a great idea. A Directivo telethon. lets get all the celebs that have D* including Jerry Lewis. Raise like a billion dollars and buy Directv from rupert. Than merge it with tivo and create "The Tivo satellite company!"


Does O. J. Simpson get to participate?


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

TivoGeezer said:


> View the video of her bashing here and Penny Marshall on Tivo as well.


Thanks for the cool video clip... Penny Marshall looks like she ate a few TiVos... I love Alyson's last comment about how she's now "DVR'ing." LOL!


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

"This one time... at TiVo camp..."


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

Clarkey said:


> Thanks for the cool video clip... Penny Marshall looks like she ate a few TiVos... I love Alyson's last comment about how she's now "DVR'ing." LOL!


I'm guessing they have/had small drive units since they spend all their time trying to empty them off. I think Weaknees should offer them both upgraded tivo's for celebrity open mouth shots. Actually Ellen would be the one to get on the site. She would talk about it all the time.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hmm maybe I can get an appointment to go zipper alyson Hannigan's tivo


----------



## mrmcmanus (Feb 24, 2005)

The episode in question will be repeated on Oxygen channel 251 on Monday, 2/27 at 10 pm central. Adjust for your time zone.

Mary


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> hmm maybe I can get an appointment to go zipper alyson Hannigan's tivo


Insert your own joke here.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

tall1 said:


> Insert your own joke here.


 Too funny!


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for the pointer on the show. I want to see this. I will have to figure out how to block out Ellen. Some kind of cardboard cutout maybe.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> hmm maybe I can get an appointment to go zipper alyson Hannigan's tivo


And then unzipper something else of hers....


----------

